# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Nhấc dao trong ncstudio v8

## kimtan

help!
Bác nào giúp mình với.!
Mình dùng ncstudio v8. khi xuất file ENG trên JDpaint thì khi chạy xong chi tiết dao không nhấc mà chạy ngang để tới vị trí mới làm hỏng hết cả phôi.
Bác nào biết lỗi này trong parameter chỉ giùm.  :Confused:  :Confused: 
thanks !

----------


## vanlam1102

mặc định thì nó nhấc 1mm thì phải. bác chỉnh lên 10mm hoặc hơn

----------


## kimtan

Bác cho biết chỉnh ở dòng bao nhiêu ko?  :Confused: 




> mặc định thì nó nhấc 1mm thì phải. bác chỉnh lên 10mm hoặc hơn

----------


## Luyến

vào đựoc chỗ set parameter thì bác chỉnh dòng N4089 lên bao nhiêu thì Z khi đục xong là nhấc lên bây nhiêu xong á .

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## vanlam1102

> vào đựoc chỗ set parameter thì bác chỉnh dòng N4089 lên bao nhiêu thì Z khi đục xong là nhấc lên bây nhiêu xong á .


a Luyến a giúp em cái vụ về gốc với. em muốn về gốc chiều ngược lại thì làm thế nào ạ. em cám ơn a nhiều.

----------


## Luyến

> a Luyến a giúp em cái vụ về gốc với. em muốn về gốc chiều ngược lại thì làm thế nào ạ. em cám ơn a nhiều.


Em vào set parameter ấn manufacturer ( phím tắt là M ) nhập pass vào ấn tiếp phím tắt R. Sau đó edit N2110, N2111, N2112 mặc định là 
N2110  X -1 thay là 1
N2111  Y -1 thay là 1 
N2112  Z  1 giữ nguyên là 1

----------


## vanlam1102

Hi. A luyến ơi. Giúp em lần nữa nhé. 
Thay đổi chiều thì nó cũng thay đổi luôn chiều của cữ chặn. 
Có nghĩa là mỗi khi chạm cữ ( trường hợp chưa về gốc)
Nó không cho chạy ngược lại mà chỉ cho chạy xuôi.
Giúp em lần nữa nhé. Em cám ơn a nhiều

----------

